# no acceptable C++-compiler found in $PATH



## mille (27. Oktober 2004)

Hey!

Ich hab mich mal wieda an linux (suse 9.1. personal) gewagt. Nun wieder ein Problem.
Ich bekomm den typischen Fehler!
Allerdings hab ich alle möglichen bibliotheken und so weiter installiert. selbst gcc ist vorhanden. steht sogar im YAST. und selbst beim ausführen des ./configure skriptes, wird (anscheinend) gesagt das der compiler vorhandne ist, nur die letzte zeile erscheint trotzdem!
auch im $PATH steht der weg zur binär "gcc" datei drin. 
Ich kann also in jedem Verzeichnis den Befehl "gcc" nutzen und bekomme gesagt das input files benötigt werden. Ergo scheint es auch zu gehen. Ich weiss mir nicht mehr zu helfen. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt das....!
Hier die Ausgabe des configure skriptes:

```
loading cache ./config.cache
checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking for a BSD compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes
checking for working aclocal... missing
checking for working autoconf... missing
checking for working automake... missing
checking for working autoheader... missing
checking for working makeinfo... missing
checking for a C-Compiler...
checking for gcc... gcc
checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... yes
checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) is a cross-compiler... no
checking whether we are using GNU C... yes
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for a C++-Compiler...
checking for g++... no
checking for CC... no
checking for xlC... no
checking for DCC... no
configure: error: no acceptable C++-compiler found in $PATH
```
Ihr seht da bestimmt mehr durch als ich 

Gruß!
PS: falls einer bereit ist direkt zu chatten, ich kann irc und msn messenger anbieten


----------



## RedWing (27. Oktober 2004)

Du solltest gucken ob neben dem gcc auch der gcc-c++ (g++) verfügbar ist.

Gruß

RedWing


----------

